# Phrag. Don Wimber - flavacolor



## KateL (Jan 24, 2020)

The background color of this flower is a sun-kissed yellow, but the red overlay is so strong it hardly shows through. I’m hoping that one of these might show off a little more of that sunny disposition, but it looks like the 4N Eric Young parent is winning the color battles over the stunning flavum besseae parent. Yet, it somehow makes me happy to look at it.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 24, 2020)

Really good flower.
David


----------



## grubea (Jan 24, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2020)

Ah yes, I have a large plant of this Phrag. that's
been blooming for months. I love it. During all
this continual blooming, it's got three new growths
developing very nicely. I think we have good taste.
Don't you? :>)


----------



## KateL (Jan 25, 2020)

abax said:


> Ah yes, I have a large plant of this Phrag. that's
> been blooming for months. I love it. During all
> this continual blooming, it's got three new growths
> developing very nicely. I think we have good taste.
> Don't you? :>)


Absolutely!


----------



## blondie (Jan 25, 2020)

Very nice bloom, lovely colour and shape


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2020)

Are you sure?
I want a DW flavum, and hopefully will get a good one from Woodstream. If I could get from EYOF that would be good too.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 28, 2020)

KateL said:


> The background color of this flower is a sun-kissed yellow, but the red overlay is so strong it hardly shows through. I’m hoping that one of these might show off a little more of that sunny disposition, but it looks like the 4N Eric Young parent is winning the color battles over the stunning flavum besseae parent. Yet, it somehow makes me happy to look at it. View attachment 17940


The color of absolutely wonderful.


----------

